# Famous films you haven't seen



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

As a parallel to science's thread on books. 

Here are some I haven't seen yet:

Gone with the Wind
Seven Samurai
Schindler's List
The Exorcist
Annie Hall
Singin' in the Rain
The Sound of Music
West Side Story
Any of the Death Wish films
North By Northwest
M
Philadelphia
Rear Window
Any Harry Potter's after the first one
The Sixth Sense
It's A Wonderful Life
Ben Hur
The Poseidon Adventure
The Twilight films
The Guns of Navarone
Howard the Duck


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

'Howard The Duck' is famous? Haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Argus said:


> As a parallel to science's thread on books.
> 
> Here are some I haven't seen yet:
> 
> ...


I would recommend the ones I have bolded.

As for me, I will put in my list virtually all of the movies of Quentin Tarantino. The few I have seen have convinced me that I need not waste my time.

I have not seen any of the American Pie movies.

I haven't seen any of the slew of Judd Apatow movies.

I have not seen ~90% of the Oscar winners for best picture in the last decade, or more.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, you know..._A Beautiful Mind_, _No Country For Old Men_, _Crash_, _Million Dollar Baby_, _The King's Speech_...those movies are just not worth my precious time.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

DrMike said:


> I would recommend the ones I have bolded.


I'd like to watch more Kurosawa, but the only one of his films I've ever seen shown on British telly is Kagemusha (which is pretty good by the way). For such an influential director I'm surprised he is so neglected by Sky and Film4.



kv466 said:


> Yeah, you know..._A Beautiful Mind_, _No Country For Old Men_, _Crash_, _Million Dollar Baby_, _The King's Speech_...those movies are just not worth my precious time.


I've seen all them apart from King's Speech, which does not appeal to me at all. They are all good apart from Crash which I found pretty vanilla. No Country for Old Men was really good up until about 3/4's of the way in to the film, then it seemed to get a bit derailed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Kurosawa is good:
I have seen Seven Samurai, Rashomon, High and Low, the Hidden Fortress, Yojimbo and Sanjuro. It takes some getting used to (with the exception of High and Low, which is not a samurai movie, but a modern crime movie, at least modern for the time). But I thought they were all quite good - especially Rashomon. I'm not alone, as others thought they were good enough movies to remake them for Western consumption (Seven Samurai = Magnificent Seven; Yojimbo = A Fistful of Dollars and Last Man Standing; The Outrage = Rashomon). There are actually multiple movies that incorporate some aspect of his films - even the Disney Pixar move Bug's Life is a spin on the Seven Samurai plot. And George Lucas borrowed certain plot elements from the Hidden Fortress for his first Star Wars movie, including the two comedic companions that play a role in both (the equivalent in Star Wars are the R2D2 and C3PO characters). I am also a fan of his leading man for a large chunk of his movies, Toshiro Mifune. Give his movies a shot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Argus said:


> I'd like to watch more Kurosawa, but the only one of his films I've ever seen shown on British telly is Kagemusha (which is pretty good by the way). For such an influential director I'm surprised he is so neglected by Sky and Film4.
> 
> I've seen all them apart from King's Speech, which does not appeal to me at all. They are all good apart from Crash which I found pretty vanilla. No Country for Old Men was really good up until about 3/4's of the way in to the film, then it seemed to get a bit derailed.


Interesting side note - it was George Lucas who was responsible for getting Kagemusha made. Many big directors getting started around the time that Lucas was were big fans of Kurosawa. After making Star Wars, Lucas was surprised to hear that Kurosawa was having difficulty getting movies made. So he used his influence and got Kurosawa's previous studio to make Kagemusha. He even talked Francis Ford Coppola into being co-producer.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't seen most of the big Hollywood epics: Ben Hur, 10 Commandments, Lawrence of Arabia, Cleopatra, Spartacus, etc. All films should be 2 hours long.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't list them all, but I just ticked Alphaville and L.A. Confidential off of my list of films to see.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never seen any of the Godfather films.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> I've never seen any of the Godfather films.


Lol I was just about to post that! Everyone always gets on me for it, too


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Gone with the wind
The Titanic
Most famous horror movies (Halloween series, Friday the 13th series, Saw series)
I have not seen any of the godfather movies either
The Alien series
Predator series
The Terminator series
Most action films in general (not fond of them)

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I've seen so few that it's easiest to just group them in categories.

*Basically all the big, older classics like Gone with the Wind, Cassablanca, Citizen Kane, Lawrence of Arabia etc
*The Godfather movies, and almost all other famous mafia/gangster movies (I remember seeing Casino and Donnie Brasco)
*Most/all of the well-known Westerns (I saw the new True Grit, though)
*3 of the 4 Indiana Jones movies
*Alfred Hitchcock films (I think I saw 50% of The Birds once)
*Famous war movies like Platoon, Apocalypse Now, Full Metal Jacket
*All Woody Allen movies
*Most famous horror-movies
*Most European classics
*Blade Runner
*2001 Space Odyssey
Etc, etc..

Of the movies that were nominated for any Oscars this year, I think I had seen one. 

Guess I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Stargazer said:


> Lol I was just about to post that! Everyone always gets on me for it, too


I wouldn't worry about it too much. They're incredibly well made, to be sure, but they're also some of the most boring films I've ever seen, Zardoz notwithstanding.

Also, I can now tick Rashomon off of my "to watch" list.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

D.W. Griffith ~ Birth of a Nation
Erich von Stroheim ~ Greed
Vittoria de Sica ~ The Bicycle thief
Abel Gance ~ Napoléon
Kurasawa ~ Rashomon


Funny, to me, what some people are calling 'famous,' - but fame is fame....


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Birth of a Nation was interesting. I'm sure bigshot has seen it.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

violadude said:


> The Alien series
> Predator series
> The Terminator series


I've seen every film in those series', even the AvP crossovers. I'd recommend the first two of each series, especially T2 and Aliens, excellent films.



PetrB said:


> Funny, to me, what some people are calling 'famous,' - but fame is fame....


I think everything mentioned so far is quite famous, but I'll admit I'd never heard of Alphaville.


----------

